# A class Scooter Rack/Carrier Wanted



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Just bought a Honda C90 to provide some transport when we are parked up. I am now looking to make or buy a rack/carrier for it. 
Hoping to hear from a seller or acquire some ideas/plans for making one.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Scooter Rack*

I have made one for my Autosleeper for about £170.
The van is Peugeot based so from the end of the van chassis there is an Alco chassis extender to support the rear end. This is attached to a Large plate either side of the chassis and is held in place by 6 bolts. I worked upon the principle that the chassis extender was there merely to support the van floor and attach the rear legs ( 20G steel) it would not take any load. So my attachments come from the same chassis plate and work arround the Alko bit. Quite simply it is a length of steel Square tube attached to a 5mm plate ( bolts onto Chassis) with diagonal steel braces from the plate to the end of the tube. The whole assembly is drilled out with lightening holes. The scooter rack itself is basically two aluminium tubes with scooter support rail, detachable ramp and rear lighting bar at 90 degrees. When required the rack is slid into the steel fixed tubes a cross securing bolt inserted and away we go. Total weight of the rack and supports is about 25Kg.
Has completed 5k miles up and down the Alps no problems.
Decided to wieght the back axle and guess what 100Kg over the limit.
Now talking to Autosleeper & SVTech to see if we can resolve the problem but it looks like a different van is required. I forgot the moments about the rear axle. Dont you. Can supply sketches if requ.

Sorry iv'e gone on a bit
Steve


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for that Steve, it has given me some food for thought. My chassis is an alko Maxi with a Fiat front end. I have quite a bit in hand on the rear axle but not a lot surplus with MGW but I'm optimistic I can save some weight.

Geoff


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

If you are still looking for a scooter rack i have just imported a Hymer 640 Starliner with one on the back. Looks brand new. My wife tells me she will never go on the back of a bike so its come off to save weight. It is mechanical and is beautifully engineered. Dealer told me it was a €2000 option but make me any offer U like cos its taking up my drive and i could do with being shot - you just have to come get it!!. I have pics if you need but it should fit into the two rear box sections. Complete with lights etc.

Drop me a line at [email protected] if you are interested.

Cheers
Peter.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the offer Peter but I'm fixed up now. Enjoy your new van.

Geoff.


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Peter*

May I enquire about the rack?
I've sent you an email.
TonyP


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

I imported a Hymer 544 (1992) from Germay in January. This has a scooter rack that I have now removed and don't need.

Please get in touch if anyone is interested.


----------



## sno_fun (May 21, 2007)

*scooter rack for 544*

Hi i have a 93 hymer b544 built on a citroen c25 and am looking for a scooter rack and would be interested, what base vechicle is rack for and how is it attached ?


----------

